# Koi Master's Teich



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2006)

Hi zusammen

Hier mal mein Teich und fragen dazu: 8)  8)  8) 

Was gibt es als bodengrund für den Teich
Braucht man ein zertifikat für ein Koi damit er echt ist  
  
was für ein futter würdet ihr für Koi empfehlen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

Koi master schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen
> 
> Hier mal mein Teich und fragen dazu: 8)  8)  8)
> 
> ...



Einen sehr schönen Teich hast du dir angelegt. :gut:

Ein kleiner Tip, ich würde versuchen die Folie vor UV Strahlen (Sonne) zu schützen. 

Könnte auf dauer nicht förderlich sein was die Haltbarkeit angeht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

Ich bevorzuge eher die marke: KI KA IBA
Kann ich auch kies rein schütteln(naturlich ausgewaschen)?
    
Kann ich auch Steine zur bedeckung der folie kaufen ca.10-20cm  

Warum stinkt mein Wasser unheimlich?    

Ich  :  meinen Teich   

@doogie Kannst du mir Eine List von Pflanzen geben die im bachlauf wachsen?

Hier mal mein bachlauf


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

Hi Koi-Master!

Ich würde mal im großen Umfang Wassertests machen.

Aber wichtig währe:
Nitrit
Ammonium/Ammoniak

Und evt. mal ein Wasserwechsel machen. Habe auch erst 8m³ von 14m³ mit Frischwasser ersetzt wegen schlechten Wasserwerten. 
Was für ein Oase Filter hast du denn?
Mach mal ein Foto von dem Filter.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

Ich habe alle sachen  im fachhandel überprüfen lassen

und........alles in allerbester Ordnung!!!!!!  


Ich habe ein Biotec 5.1  

Bilder vom Filter kommen später


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

Hi,

mach doch einfach einen Wasserwechsel,oder vielleicht auch zwei.

Schaden kann es nie.
Vor allem bei solchen kleinen Filter kann das sogar sehr positiv sein für deine Koi.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

hi KM!

ah, endlich mal ein schönes Foto von Deinem Bachlauf 
Da fehlt aber noch gehörig Kies drinnen, damit da was (=Pflanzen) hält, gell?

Grundsätzlich gilt, je langsamer das Wasser fliesst desto mehr Pflanzen findest du die es vertragen werden 

Du darfst das nicht verwechseln mit meinem Filter-Bach, der neben meinem Teich mit Pflanzen bestückt ist... dort ist das Wasser 50cm tief und das ganze 1m breit... da sieht man kaum eine Bewegung im Wasser, deswegen fühlen sich die Pflanzen so wohl.


Da dein Bachlauf sehr flach ist, so wie ich das sehe, musst du auf Oberflächenpflanzen zurückgreifen
Hier wohl am ehesten __ Wasserhahnenfuß und __ Nadelkraut.
Im Grunde genommen gilt aber auch hier: Probieren geht über studieren, hab ich auch so gemacht... schau was die gefällt, überleg ob es "stabil genug" für schnelleres Wasser sein könnte (Robustheit der Blätter, etc) und setz es ein... du wirst schnell lernen was sich verträgt und was nicht

Für wirklich fachmännische Information würde ich mal eine PM an werner (User Nymphaion) schicken, der kann dir aus seinem Sortiment vorbeten was geht und was Du lieber bleiben lassen solltest

lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2006)

hallo

Ich bin mit dem futter von kikaiba wirklich zufrieden.

Ich wollte trotzdem mal fragen welche futtersorte am besten für meine koi sind

Kann auch von ki ka iba sein  

z.b. Schlemmer mix......


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2006)

Mein  Wasser hat sich sehr verbessert  

Man kann jezt bis zum Boden sehen.

Hab mir noch eine Teichpumpe und einen Druckfilter gekauft :razz: 


Meine Technik jetzt für 5000 Liter: 2 * Aquamax 4000 1Druckfilter 6000
1 Filter Biotec 5.1 und ein Skimmer . :razz: 



Reicht das?????


----------

